# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Comercialización  Compra y venta de aceitunas y aceites de oliva

## ANDREUS

Estimados señores me interesa la venta y compra de aceitunas y aceites de oliva para exportacion.Temas similares: Vendo Aceite de Oliva, Aceitunas sevillanas y Nueces Venta de plantines de olivos para aceite de oliva, variedaes Arbequina y Koroneiki Artículo: Once empresas peruanas buscan conocer tecnología española sobre aceitunas y aceite de oliva Aceites Esenciales aceitunas en general----consigo aceitunas---broker---tacna-peru

----------


## Picante

Hola andreus tengo lo que necesitas, pero necesito mas datos: cantidad, precios, calibres,etc. Cual es tu requerimiento de compra...saludos!

----------


## kscastaneda

Picante tienes para el mercado local ?

----------


## Picante

> Picante tienes para el mercado local ?

 Claro amigo la aceituna ya esta procesada y es para mercado peruano, el aceite xtra-virgen lo tengo embotellado.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Claro amigo la aceituna ya esta procesada y es para mercado peruano, el aceite xtra-virgen lo tengo embotellado.

 Hola Picante: 
Te recomiendo anunciar la venta de tus aceitunas en el foro de *Productos Agropecuarios*, y que anuncies también la venta del aceite extra virgen en el foro de *Productos Agroindustriales*. De esa manera tu anuncios de venta van a estar mejor ubicados que en este foro, ya que fue pensado para discutir temas de comercialización en general. 
Si ya anunciaste, te recomiendo que agregues fotos de tu producto final para que los interesados puedan ver lo que estás vendiendo. Y si ya hiciste todo eso, te deseo suerte con las ventas. :Stick Out Tongue:  
Saludos

----------


## Eduardo Guinea Loyer

pregunto si tiene su aceite de oliva con certificación orgánica?

----------


## manolint

tengo para venderte aceituna procesada buen tamaño

----------


## Fundo Verde

Eduardo, tendré aceite de oliva orgánico desde abril de este año que empieza la campaña

----------


## Ivan Agreda

Vendo Aceite de Oliva Extra Virgen, cualquier interesado contactarme via email para enviarles nuestra oferta corporativa, Saludos,  *
Luis Ivan Agreda Callegari*General Manager
Sky Holding S.A.C.   Cruce San Antonio San Vicente 
Tartar Grande - Baños del Inca 
Cajamarca - Perú   Mobil :   + 51 94 9767010               + 51 94 7004154 RPM : #424154           Office: + 51 76 773525  email: skyholding.peru@gmail.com / agredai@yahoo.com 
chat: skyholding.peru@hotmail.com / agredai@hotmail.com 
skype: sky.holding.peru / ivan-ac

----------

